# HTST - Auto Finesse 5 Litre Makes a Return



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Back by popular demand we have a range of Auto Finesse 5L products heavily discounted for this weekend
Which includes Auto Finesse Citrus Power, Imperial, Iron Out, Lather, Crystal and Finale

Click Here to see the deals

Free shipping for Mainland (ex highlands) orders over £50

Offer until stocks last or time runs out.

Thanks


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Why why why why

What's stock like in citrus power?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Anybody interested in splitting 5 litre order of Crystal? 

PR9 postcode but travel throughout Merseyside and over to the Wirral...


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Anyone in the Midlands fancy going halves on anything?


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'll be up this afternoon, if the wife lets me.


----------



## M400BHP (Feb 18, 2015)

so so tempting


----------



## jackssc (Oct 14, 2014)

Citrus power out of stock


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

gavlar1200 said:


> I'll be up this afternoon, if the wife lets me.


Sorry had to laugh.... :lol:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

jackssc said:


> Citrus power out of stock


Didn't have much supplies of that then


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

jackssc said:


> Citrus power out of stock


That's the only product I am after as well :wall:


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry the Citrus Power flew out.


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Mark ST said:


> Anyone in the Midlands fancy going halves on anything?


I'm from the West Midlands I was after CP or iron out


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

whiteclio59 said:


> I'm from the West Midlands I was after CP or iron out


Yeah I would have had CP too. Bloody good stuff and apparently I'm not the only person to think is looking at the sales of it.

I've already got a sizeable amount or iron out mate, but thanks anyway. Hope someone will go halves with you.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> Anybody interested in splitting 5 litre order of Crystal?
> 
> PR9 postcode but travel throughout Merseyside and over to the Wirral...


Anybody...?

Please don't make me buy 5 litres


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Only a few hours left


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Got my order in. Thanks for the offer 5 litres AF Finale £20 great price.


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

if the order is over £100 to n.ireland is shipping free??


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the orders. They will go out in the next couple of days


----------

